# Gym Fear



## Poshbird88

I really want to go to the gym but I have put quite a bit of weight on since LO

so I am really frightened of going to gym as there is alot of people who are lovely and slim:wacko:


----------



## babyhopesxx

Can you try working out at home, buy a dvd or wii fit or something like that? I also take lo out for walks in the pram as a way to keep fit. 

I also go swimming. TBH not many people there are super skinny anyway and when your in the water no one notices.


----------



## sept2010

Its a myth that people who go to gyms are all skinny.. Lol they are not.. Dont worry xx


----------



## mommyof5

I am not trying to sound closed minded or rude, just curious. What is wrong with thin people at the gym? Like what do you mean exactly? Just curious is all.


----------



## Princess Lou

mommyof5 said:


> I am not trying to sound closed minded or rude, just curious. What is wrong with thin people at the gym? Like what do you mean exactly? Just curious is all.

Intimidation and the feeling that you are being judged for being bigger.


I am the same, refused to go the gym (doesn't help that I have other issues that play a huge part in it too).

My hubby bought me a Cross Trainer for my birthday. It was second hand but still in the box, never opened, so rather than costing £550, he paid £150 for it. I find it is so much better than a gym because I can use it whenever I want and do it naked if I wanted (although, if you have large breasts like I do [38E] then I would recommend wearing a bra). I also use the WiiFit/Zumba for the Wii and there are many women that use DVD's. Once I have lost more weight I am going to start swimming, there is a leisure centre next door to me so no reason not to other then my own issues, and as someone else said, under water we all look strange and if you go at certain times, the people there are elderly and not super skinny themselves.

A lot of people here also use www.myfitnesspal.com to track their food and exercise and many people swear by it. If you do sign up, add me as a friend, I'm PrincessLou71186.

Good luck. X


----------



## mommyof5

Oh ok, I just didnt know what that meant. Thanks for being understanding.


----------



## Avalanche

Those slim people might have once upon a time been overweight people. :thumbup:

Have you thought about booking a session with a personal trainer at your gym first as a one of so they can help you for an hour and get you more confident on the machines?

I've put on a lot of weight so I can understand how you're feeling but after a few sessions you'll feel much more at home. 

I did see one lady once who was very, very obese and the only thing I thought was _'wow, how bloody inspirational is she!'_ as I walked past I smiled and said hello. 

I think anyone who is larger (like me) and uses the gym is amazing as they see their problem and go and fix it.


----------



## Princess Lou

Not a problem.

I hope your pregnancy goes well for you. I can empathise with how you are feeling, I have a friend who has a gorgeous little three year old girl, had another five pregnancies and delivered between 22 and 26 weeks and sadly they are all angels. Her seventh pregnancy ended at 26+2 weeks 23/12/2011, but the little girl is doing well.

Good luck. X


----------



## mommyof5

Thank you, I havent had any second trimester losses, only chemical pregnancies and a daughter that died of open heart surgery.


----------



## Princess Lou

mommyof5 said:


> Thank you, I havent had any second trimester losses, only chemical pregnancies and a daughter that died of open heart surgery.

I can't imagine how that must of felt. So sorry to hear it.


----------



## mommyof5

Ya it wasnt easy, we miss her a lot but she is with the lord now.


----------



## TFSGirl

I was in the same boat as you years ago when I first got into fitness and started losing weight, I was ashamed and embarrassed and so I did Tae Bo (yeah, that long ago lol) at home every morning and went for walk/runs at night which over time turned into running about 5 days a week. After I lost about 30 pounds I was hitting a plateau and I knew what I needed was weight training, so I started going to the gym. I was still not "skinny" then, but I finally had the confidence to go to the gym and learn a few things. 10 years later I am incredibly savvy when it comes to working out and was actually a trainer for a while, and I had a few clients who were very very overweight, and THOSE were the ones I was most proud of and happy to take under my wing and train. It's true that the "skinny lovely in shape" people will NOT look at you and think negative things about you, the people who come in who have weight to lose are the INSPIRATION for everyone because it's clear to them that it isn't an easy choice to make to go into the gym. I recommend that you get a workout buddy and try to bite the bullet and hit the gym. If you feel that you can't right now because you still feel self conscious, I recommend you do the same with getting a workout buddy and doing the walk/run thing and maybe a fitness video just until you get the confidence to get into the gym and then up your intensity once you get there :) It can all be very intimidating, but it is definitely doable!! hugs to you!


----------



## BunNtheOven

.. i had a gym phobia also.. and i know alot of people who do. I would say buy some but its so hard to not get bothered by something in your home and expensive. What i did was picked the least busy gym in the town (where i live.. its in the ymca) and i went during the early mornings when there was NO ONE there. Alot of gyms open at 5 am... i usually went around 830. You get comfortable with it after a while and trust me.. no one cares.. alot of people get looked at because their learning new things to try...not because their judging.


----------



## BunNtheOven

asd


----------



## ICJames

I really struggled with this for YEARS...putting off going to the gym because i thought people would laugh at me, since im over 200 pounds and tend to sweat...alot :blush:
but last august, my now ex bf got me a gym membership. I was REALLY hesitant on going but eventually, I forced myself...omg!! the first time I was there, I just about lasted 10 minutes on the cross trainer, my heart rate went over 200, i was sweating like a pig and huffed and puffed my way out of there!! but...I made myself go back and what I have learnt...people really don't care about you either way. Most people are busy either focusing on the pain they are in, how long they have left to go, or thinking the same thing you are...If you want to go, do not let peoples opinion stop you, everyone had to start somewhere and most people will admire you for trying to do something to change yourself :hugs: good luck hun.


----------



## magnolius

Everyone at the gym only cares about themselves. Don't worry. Nobody is looking at you.


----------



## angieloo

I used to be a personal trainer and from what I've seen the "gym bunnies" as the trainers called them usually worked out from 5-7pm. Most of the people that are there to meet other fit people, etc are there around that time. Most of the day it's a variety of ages, weights and fitness levels:)

Besides most people at the gym are too consume with worrying about how they look they won't be thinking anything negative about you :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

Don't be scared. From my experience with my gym, alot of the people come in all sizes and nobody judges. I was always afraid of the gym, even though I've always been smaller, I have not been fit. I was afraid of being judge cause I couldnt even run for more than a minute. Best thing to do is have a goal, and reach it and not care what anybody thinks. I like the small town/smaller chain gyms, they tend to have less of those types there and more variety of people


----------



## kmumtobe

I've just joined the leisure centre one and go weekday mornings, as it's more of a community gym there's ages from 16-60, bigger people smaller people, those that look like they cud run a marathon any day and those that look like they couldn't walk a mile.. There's other people there like you I think it helps being a community one cos it's the leisure centre.. Yesterday i was running next to an old lady who cud of been my nan lol, :blush: she was much quicker!


----------

